# ShrimpWiki.com - A new Shrimp Specialty Store Opening



## Shrimpwiki (Sep 10, 2013)

Dear members on GTAA, we're excited to announce a new shrimp specialty online store (physically located in Markham, Ontario). The official Grand Opening is October 10, 2013, the Grand Opening Super Sale has started from now to October 31, 2013.

Visit us at http://shrimpwiki.com

Visit our online store for all the great products, register and log in to see all the fantastic prices. Register and subscribe to our newsletters to get the latest news and promotions. We will have a one day Grand Opening Day Super Super Sale via a special coupon code sent to only newsletter subscribers the day before the Grand Opening. You don't want to miss out.

To celebrate our Grand Opening, there are other promotion including Black King Kong Giveaway, no purchase necessary, you just need to be a subscriber of our newsletters. Details, along with other promotions, can be found in the "Current Promotions" section on our site. Another reason you should register and subscribe to our newsletter so you don't miss out all these goodies.

This store is built and operated by a group of shrimp hobbyists. We aim to provide more quality selections of shrimps and related products to shrimp hobbyists from GTA and the world around us. Looking forward to serve you soon !!

ShrimpWiki.com


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Great to see. Excellent selection as well


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

What is the location for the store and why don't you have any prices on your website?

You need to show prices if you want any sales.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been asked to help this new store with their shrimp rooms, selections, and customer service. Look forward to serve our hobbyists in a new way.

Anna, you needed to log in to see the prices but we have just disabled that "feature".


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK then, will do.

So its not an actual storefront like Shrimpfever then? Just wondered if we could see the actual shrimps in the tanks.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> OK then, will do.
> 
> So its not an actual storefront like Shrimpfever then? Just wondered if we could see the actual shrimps in the tanks.


Hi Anna, currently we don't have a storefront. We think it's better this way for now as we're just a group of shrimp hobbyists like you, we all have our boring day jobs ... We'd rather transfer the saving to the customers.

That said, there are two ways to see our shrimps (three if you add the best way of buying them and see them in your tanks ;-)

1. We're adding more youtube videos in shrimpwiki.com channel (), these are taken from our tanks. We'll be updating them when new shrimps or stocks are in.

2. You can also contact us if you want to see them. I have a section in my shrimp room hosting the shrimps from the store.

Actually, a few of the members here have come to see them and if I remember correctly, all of them ended up with a skinner wallet on their way out ;-) A few stayed for 3+ hours, we just talked about my set up and whys and whats. Come, haven't chatted with you for a while. My wife is still cleaning up the basement so just don't complain it's not so tidy ;-)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I would definitely love to visit and chat with you about your shrimps.
I will make a point of doing so in the very near future....tied up right now with family issues, and upcoming bake shows and then the big Octoberfish event. Once all of that is over with, I will again be able to enjoy some shrimp. Good luck on your new venture.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

randy said:


> Hi Anna, currently we don't have a storefront. We think it's better this way for now as we're just a group of shrimp hobbyists like you, we all have our boring day jobs ... We'd rather transfer the saving to the customers.
> 
> That said, there are two ways to see our shrimps (three if you add the best way of buying them and see them in your tanks ;-)
> 
> ...


I'd love to come see your shrimp and leave with a skinny wallet too. lol 
Seriously I'd like to add some new genes to my stock.


----------

